# ArrowTrade Sets A Record



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

"The July, 2010 issue of ArrowTrade sets a record in bow coverage, with seven current hunting bows being run through scientific tests. Check out reports on the Bear Attack, PSE Axe 6, Elite Z28, Parker Ambusher 28, Hoyt Maxxis and BowTech Destroyer 350. A handy chart gives you a quick comparision of how bows tested for this and the prior May issue fare in five key areas, or read the complete tests.

Enjoy the profile of recurve crossbow producer Excalibur by Editor Tim Dehn and find out what the top compound crossbows are from PSE, Darton, TenPoint, Wicked Ridge, Parker and Barnett for 2010

For traditional shooting fans, we've got Todd Smith writing about how to develop instinctive shooting skills. Coach Larry Wise offers advice on mentoring promising young shooters and John Kasun explains a speed-orientated archery round based on the SACO target by Saunders.

Now the leading trade magazine for the archery industry, this 132 page issue also has extensive eqiuipment features on bow cases, game calls, and treestand safety gear. Enjoy the entire publication, and two-years worth of back issues, in an EZ-flip format at arrowtrademag.com"


----------

